# Disposable Communion Sets and Other Signs of the E



## RamistThomist (Sep 17, 2007)

Disposable Communion Sets and Other Signs of the End Times

Newest sermon by Russell Moore. can't wait to listen.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 21, 2007)

Very well done (excepting of course, the cut on Jonathan Edwards - darned Baptists!)


----------

